

Show HN: Oruapp – a minimal, location based messaging - vasanthv
http://oruapp.co/

======
vasanthv
Hello HN,

oruapp acts as a twitter for your local area. any message you send will be
delivered to everyone within 0.5km radius. its an ideal solution for
socializing in conferences, universaties/colleges, events (sports, tech,
academic etc).

no one near you? we got you covered, we will increase the radius till we find
a recipient for your message.

send one-to-one message even if the recipient is not near you by @mentioning
the recipient's handle in the message.

no registraton, no password, its just that simple.

------
HappyTypist
Cool logo. Can I leave messages in a location? I think that'd be a neat
feature.

You should also make a Web app. This is too simple to make me want to download
it, and get people nearby to download it.

~~~
vasanthv
There is nothing stopping us from creating a web app. But the use case is less
priority for us as most people are getting connected using mobile and we want
to stick with it.

Thanks

